# Anyone use RTN for their landline phone?



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi all, anyone use or had experience of RTN (Round Town Network)?

I am looking at transferring my Telefonica landline to them as they have what appears to be a good deal:

€13.97 line rental which includes free calls to Spanish landlines and 120 mins to UK free per month. Calls to Spanish mobiles 18c / minute.

Looked at Cocoon and they are offering less for €29.50!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cacoon are agents for BT arent they? that will explain why they are expensive!

The internet with RTN was spoke abotu on here i Believe not too long ago. I wouldnt have thought as far as landline calls theres much to go wrong... pick up the phone and dial! If you are getting internet though, as with all suppliers it can be hit and miss depending on where you live. I have heard mixed things about many different ISP´s, some saying they are good and some saying they are bad.

There is always the side of caution that sayd "you get what you pay for". Whats the contract tie in period? I am sure if they are not so good, telefonica or another supplier would welcome yoru custom again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> Hi all, anyone use or had experience of RTN (Round Town Network)?
> 
> I am looking at transferring my Telefonica landline to them as they have what appears to be a good deal:
> 
> ...


I know Stravinsky has been thinking about RTN, but note sure if he has changed

the only experience we have of them is when they didn't get back to us despite several attempts on our part to get them to sell us their services


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I know Stravinsky has been thinking about RTN, but note sure if he has changed
> 
> the only experience we have of them is when they didn't get back to us despite several attempts on our part to get them to sell us their services


We has that too.. we were having difficulties getting Telefonica to install in our old house, and we called them and they said no problem we can definately have a landline with them..... never heard any more!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks peeps, have had no problem in them responding - very quick in fact! No internet required as we have sat internet. Have asked about the contract tie in period just now (hadn't thought about that!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> We has that too.. we were having difficulties getting Telefonica to install in our old house, and we called them and they said no problem we can definately have a landline with them..... never heard any more!!


that is almost exactly what happened with us!!

we were trying to get Vodafone - but it was taking forever so we tried RTN & Europa - RTN never replied & Europa told us a great big porkie

we eventually got a good deal with Movistar - and installed within a few days


----------

